
Cargill: The Worst Company in the World - adrian_mrd
https://stories.mightyearth.org/cargill-worst-company-in-the-world/index.html
======
hprotagonist
Dow chemical is also a strong contender for this dubious crown.

They now own what remains of Union Carbide, who are largely responsible for
Bhopal. That was bad enough that it is still taught as an ethics example in
chemistry courses, 30-odd years later.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bhopal_disaster](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bhopal_disaster)

~~~
bhk
Do they teach that sabotage was not the cause?

~~~
hprotagonist
The emphasis is strongly on the corporate malfeasance after the incident
itself.

As well as the actual chemistry of what happened; this was taught in orgoII
when i took it.

------
skolos
Curious if being private company makes things worse in this case.

------
sunkenvicar
Unreadable on mobile.

~~~
adrian_mrd
Reads fine on iOS: Safari, Firefox Focus and Chrome. What browser and OS are
you using?

~~~
cnasc
iOS Safari has an ever-present portrait covering half the viewport as I scroll

~~~
r00fus
On iOS I use MiniHack.app which opens all links in reader-mode on the safari
webview... it's quite nice, and gets right to the actual substance.

Or, perhaps you can just double-click on the text, it'll zoom on the text
only.

